# Metriaclima sp. 'Dolphin' Manda questain



## Silverreng (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, I found and fell in love with this awsome species during my research about cichlids online. Does anyone have any experiance with them? Do they like to be kept in a group or pair setting for breeding? Do they attack tank mates? And finally, what size do they max out at? Thank you all for any info you can give me.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

All mbuna are best kept in groups, two or four females per male, depending on the number of males. If it is one male, in a mixed mbuna aquarium, I would recommend three or four males.

All mbuna are aggressive, and will attack intruders to their territory, or spawn site.

They seem to max out at about 7".

What is the size of the tank you are thinking of putting them in (volume AND dimensions) and what tankmates were you thinking of?


----------



## Silverreng (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.

My large tank is about 50g. or so, aprox. 4' long X 1' wide. I got it from a friend and don't have the exact specifications on it, and I lack a tape measure. Right now the tank houses a trio of Betta fish whom I am willing to re-tank, 2 black fin 'sharks' that are currently about 4", and 3 misc. tetras (came with tank). I love the Dolphins and would love to create a species only with the catfish as company. What do you think?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

most likley it is a 55 gallon. 4 feet long 13 inches wide and 20 inches high


----------



## Silverreng (Jan 4, 2009)

Awsome, thanks for helping to get the info on my tank clearer.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Obviously the bettas and tetras would be killed at some point. If you are keeping a species tank, I would recommend 3 males and 7-9 females. I'm not certain what you are referring to as a "black-fin" shark. Do you have a picture, or could post a link to one already on the net?


----------



## Silverreng (Jan 4, 2009)

Here ya go, the local fish store sells them as black fin sharks even though they are obviously some sort of catfish.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

my parents 60 gallon has one of those in it with some yellow labs and other catfish and they all do fine. The only thing our black fin shark fights with is the red tip black shark.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No idea which species you have there, but they can grow to 10" and depending on the species often kept in brackish water.

They are a soft skinned fish, so they would be susceptible to damage if the cichlids bit them at all. It is probable that at some point they will get in the way of a spawning, or a dominant males cave. I haven't kept this fish with Malawians, but then I wouldn't attempt it either. You might attempt it, and they might be fine together... or not.


----------



## Silverreng (Jan 4, 2009)

Right now I have two black fins in with some pretty mild tank mates, my concern is the fish I want to get (Metriaclima sp. 'Dolphin' Manda) will be to tough of a character for the sharks to handle. I have read that the Dolphin is a bit larger than the Ps. demasoni that it resembles and is also tottaly opposite in attitude.

{These are the new-ish discovery (2005?) that resemble Ps. demasoni in appearance, but they are the complete opposite in disposition. Very peaceful fish. I have them in a tank with yellow labs, and the labs are the more aggressive of the two species. They are substantially larger than demasoni as well.}-Minnesota Fish Keepers Forum


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They aren't aggressive in comparison to most other mbuna. Having said that, they will push other fish out of a spawn site, or out of a dominant fishes cave...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I love mine.


----------

